

Google Gives Search a Refresh (Semantic Search) - mikek
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304459804577281842851136290.html

======
psycho
Well, idea seems quite obvious to me and ot's strange that it took so long for
Google to implement it. In Russia, for example there's site <http://nigma.ru>
that tries to do such things. And, of course, now we see what was the reason
for buying Metaweb - <http://www.freebase.com/> \- in 2010.

